
Show:Bubblehunt – Curated web search - vkorsunov
http://bubblehunt.com
======
vkorsunov
Hello friends! We published the first time in February and now we have a
modified version in which we have fixed a lot of errors :)

What now: \- you can search for any information on the Internet \- you can
create your own search, simply adding interesting sites in the profile \- you
can add your sites on the bubbles, to quickly find them \+ many bug fixes and
improvements

What will happen soon: \- Subscriptions system (you can subscribe to
Techcrunch, Foursquare, interesting people, and other accounts) that will form
your search among the most interesting (service, people, companies, topics ..)
\- improved indexing system \- we are also working on a neural network, which
will determine how the intranet (bubble) is the most relevant to the user
query

If it is not clear how we work :) 1\. You are authorized through a social
network 2\. Create your own search by adding in profile interesting resources
3\. Done!

Your profile - it is intranet with interesting to you resources. If there
sites with relevant search results - we show your profile and results. That
is, when searching people see your offers is relevant for the request. We
ourselves determine the relevance, you simply create a list of interesting and
useful websites.

Some of our ideas can also be seen on the link:
[https://medium.com/@bubblehunt](https://medium.com/@bubblehunt)

We are looking forward to the ideas and suggestions!

Have a nice day and sorry for my english :) Vlad

